# Apple laptop advice



## aniketroxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I am big fan of apple and my budget is 78k , should i buy apple mac book pro 13''  but after reading the review of mac book  pro 13'' in digit November issue ,it makes me think that should i buy an apple mac book pro 13'' . apple mac book 15'' doesn't permit my budget.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

Buy the Macbook Pro if you like Mac OS X. The 13 inch model still has Core 2 Duo, iirc.

Else you can get a very powerful laptop in that budget.


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 7, 2010)

Very bad price/performance ratio, buy only to show off what a hardcore Apple fanboy you are.


----------



## jayantr7 (Nov 7, 2010)

If you don't want a laptop performance wise than choose this otherwise there are many non-Apple Laptops far ahead better than this config. of 13" ....

BlkRb0t is right...It's just for show-off...


----------



## aniketroxx (Nov 7, 2010)

i love mac osx and want to buy only apple laptop ??


----------



## aniketroxx (Nov 7, 2010)

i just wan't to buy an apple product , any suggestions ??

mac book air 13'' costs 79,000 it looks even more sexier.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 8, 2010)

If u r hell bent on purchasing an overpriced show-off machine then why are you asking for advice?

My friend has McBook Air..it is good. I mean it is fast, handling is easy (the OS), using it is also easy.. I mean everything about it is good but it is still over-priced.

Go ahead and buy it if you have already made up your mind. Purchasing anything else on our advice will make you regret each and every day.


----------



## Joker (Nov 8, 2010)

macbook air is a joke actually. macbook pro is worth it if you like the OS cuz the OS is one thing which you use all the time.


----------



## jayantr7 (Nov 8, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> Go ahead and buy it if you have already made up your mind. Purchasing anything else on our advice will make you regret each and every day.


  
+1.....


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 8, 2010)

Joker said:


> macbook air is a joke actually. macbook pro is worth it if you like the OS cuz the OS is one thing which you use all the time.



I do not find anything humorous in this post except your name. MacBook Air has always been considered a travelers companion because of its lightness and small (read thin) size. For the very same obvious reasons it could not provide you all the muscle a Macbook Pro had, but not anymore. Read the following article to get more insight...
Showdown: MacBook Air vs MacBook Pro vs MacBook - Tested

Anyways I am not here to prove any point because the fact remains I do not like  Apple products! I just gave my honest views to the OP.

BTW it is so thin that it made news some two years ago for strange reasons.
Read on Let me google that for you


----------



## Joker (Nov 8, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> I do not find anything humorous in this post except your name. MacBook Air has always been considered a travelers companion because of its lightness and small (read thin) size. For the very same obvious reasons it could not provide you all the muscle a Macbook Pro had, but not anymore. Read the following article to get more insight...
> Showdown: MacBook Air vs MacBook Pro vs MacBook - Tested
> 
> Anyways I am not here to prove any point because the fact remains I do not like  Apple products! I just gave my honest views to the OP.
> ...


have you even read my post..idiot?

i have said...macbook air is a joke cuz it is not VFM (all round) and told the op to not go for it...even lacks a dvd drive + ports..it only makes up for his performance is with a SSD.

if he wants to use mac os x..then he should consider Macbook pro...nothing else and he can go for the 15" with some more money. 

and for the fact, i like apple products and I also gave my honest views to the op.

lastly, i guess you really had some time to waste...could have simply linked straight away: *www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=cake+cutting+using+macbook+air

linking through google is far more easier than using lmgtfy.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 8, 2010)

Joker said:


> have you even read my post..idiot?


quit crying! 




Joker said:


> lastly, i guess you really had some time to waste...could have simply linked straight away: cake cutting using macbook air - Google Search
> 
> linking through google is far more easier than using lmgtfy.



do you know anything about style? I guess not 
Moreover you are now just targeting everything I wrote. Not fair!


BTW as a personal advice to you, grow up. Do not take posts in these forums to your heart.


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2010)

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## raman0890 (Dec 6, 2010)

My guess is that the reason
that Macs are labeled as
expensive is that Apple
doesn’t offer much at the budget end of the spectrum.
Why? Well, take a look at
what ’s happened to Dell over the years. Not much good
comes from devaluing your
product. If instead of
dabbling, Apple started to
wade deep into the budget
market I think that the company would be
slaughtered by the
competition. Part of Apple ’s success is the way that the
company doesn ’t focus on price or value, but instead the
exclusive nature of the
product. Apple succeeds
because it is a “designer label” tech company. There are no
budget Rolexes and Bugattis,
so why expect a budget Mac.


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

^^ Apple should improve the specifications of their laptops.


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 6, 2010)

After the launch of Macbook :

*osxdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/steve-jobs-bill-gates-talk-netbooks-macbook-air-418x800.jpg


----------



## NainO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------

